# Sunday school teacher



## lifelong_sinner (May 24, 2022)

At a former church i grew up in, we had a Sunday school class called loyal sons and daughters class. The teacher was a female. She was a very good friend and she was one of the best christians i ever knew. But i have wondered lately, was it ok for her to teach a Sunday school class?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 24, 2022)

Yes.
Even by relatively conservative standards (because someone will still criticize as being _not-good-enough _uncontroversial positions of traditional churches from just a few years ago), the idea of a S.S. teacher acting _in loco parentis _(in place of parent) is no offense of biblical norms. If a mother is a legitimate teacher (see Prv.1:8, etc.), then surely someone of the same female sex in a comparable role may be justified. I am assuming that the "loyal sons & daughters" implies that the class was for minors.

There are debates today between traditionalists (I consider myself conservative, biblical, and traditional) concerning whether a woman should lead a (mixed) S.S. class designed for adults. The strictest position would deny she is fit to teach, on the basis that teaching S.S. classes are not essentially different from teaching in worship, all such instruction being a formal duty of the church institute and restricted to male instructors.

For my part, I draw a distinction between the formal worship of the church, which is totally regulated and to which Paul's Spirit-inspired constraints (re. women speaking) apply without exception; and the less-formal aspects of Christian teaching, including S.S.. There may be judicious and practical reasons why most mixed-sex adult classes are and ought to be led by men; but in my view, not moral ones.

The debate is not one of biblical authority, at least as I am presenting it here; but pertains to discovery of the realm of applicability of the appropriate biblical standard. I hope this is helpful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Polanus1561 (May 24, 2022)

1. I think the OP meant a class for children only. That simplifies the topic.
2. For adult SS, would her husband be allowed to attend? How does the fact her husband sits in on his wife's teaching play a part in this question?


----------



## lifelong_sinner (May 24, 2022)

My apologies, the Sunday school class was for middle aged people. The older men and women each had their own classes. And yes, her husband was in the class each week. He always did the announcements and opened and closed the service.


----------

